# Clipless shoes for very narrow feet? I can't be alone!



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

So, it's time for new riding shoes, (christmas ideas?) and I'm trying to finally get it 'right' instead of making it work- I have stupid narrow feet. Like A or AA width. I have worn women's running shoes and hiking boots in the past and some fit, most don't have the right arch, and a too-narrow heel cup. Most bike shops have a very limited selection of women shoes that don't have pink on them. Trying them on is sketchy endeavor at best. 

My feet aren't exceptionally big, I wear a 9-ish (43 eu), but are water-ski narrow. In the past I've tried Northwave, Sidi and Shimano shoes, and just added in extra insoles, or worn thicker (2 pair?) of socks. The Sidi Genius road shoes probably fit the best, but they were also 1/2 size small, and often rubbed my little toe. I traded one problem for another. My current Shimano M162's fit alright with 2 insoles, and the velcro/ratchet strap all the way tight, but after only 18 months it's destroyed the tongue and ratchet strap from being cinched to max. The Northwaves were very basic and frankly didn't fit good from day one, and fell apart after less than a year. Maybe the more expensive ones are better?

I'm over it and seeking the collective input of MTBR. 
I'm not too picky, but I do have some preferences:
1) "narrow" width specifically, rather than just 'run narrow for standard'. I'm honestly not sure such a thing exists. Again, I won't rule out women's shoes if they 'look' like men's. 
2) I'm open to colors, but don't love the idea of neon anything. I ain't got that kind of swagger for glossy flame-orange or highlighter yellow Sidis, 
I'm also not into the 'subdued hiking-boot look'. I actually kind of like the 'typical clipless mtb shoe' look. They're bike shoes, let's not pretend they're anything but. Especially when you're already wearing bibs and a jersey in public
3) I can't spend a pile of money. looking for under $150, if possible. 


Half-width feet riders unite!


----------



## whtdel (Oct 24, 2008)

My 15 yo daughter has the same "problem" as you do: she wears shoe 10.5 with extra narrow feet. Based on my experience, some Specialized shoes have good offers in this category, but 3 years ago, I took a chance and ordered a pair of chinese SideBike mtb shoes. To date, they are the narrowest shoes I've seen. They are light-weight, don't cost much and they've been reliable.

https://www.cafr.ebay.ca/itm/Athlet...hash=item1ec1f3a991:m:mhJvwaJ7XmGtsukNwITXDfw


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Specialized Rime.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Sidi used to run narrow and came in two widths. Not sure about their new stuff.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

I have somewhat narrow feet considering they are size 12 and many MTB shoes don't fit me either. I'm not aware of any companies that have an actual narrow width specifically. I am currently alternating between 5.10 Kestrels and Mavic Crossmax XL shoes as I tried on probably a dozen different shoes and these fit me the best, while also having a grippy rubber sole which many MTB shoes still lack, but is getting better.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I don't know, I look at most clipless shoes and I can't figure out how they were NOT designed for elfs...










I mean seriously, who's foot is shaped like this?:


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Jayem said:


> I don't know, I look at most clipless shoes and I can't figure out how they were NOT designed for elfs...


....and yet, with virtually every shoe Ive ever owned, I can fit at least an extra toe in beside my foot, oftentimes I could fit my thumb comfortably inside the shoe in next to my foot
Not everyone has Fred Flintstone feet.

Thanks for the suggestions so far. I'm intrigued by the Specialized shoes and the "Specialized knock-off SideBike shoes. Not overly in love with a Boa closure, but I'll deal with it for the right fit. The Sidi road shoes I had were pretty good, maybe I'll watch for those on sale.

Keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

2 months later. My Shimano M162's are literally falling apart, and I'm tired of super gluing. 


Anyone have any other input?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I have no suggestion on shoes but do have some on glue. I've repaired shoes using Aquaseal, the same stuff CX racers on the cotton sidewall of tubular tires. It's tough and flexible, unlike superglue which is hard and brittle. Shoe Goo can work too, though I like to thin it with some solvent first.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes. Specialized Rime. I have narrow, low volume feet as well.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Sidi shoes are narrow. Hopefully they have some models that don't look like a box of crayons puked on them 

I'm not a fan of pink either and have been known to colour the pink bits in with a permanent marker on occasion if I like everything else about a product.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Blatant said:


> Yes. Specialized Rime. I have narrow, low volume feet as well.


I should just let you dress me based on what you own. Aside from being a few inches taller than me, we're essentially the same odd-ball proportions. We met in person when I bought your Bell Super2 helmet a while back. We apparently both have a child-like headsize, and waterski feet.

I also know you're very particular about your gear, so if you say they fit, I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Sorry we share oddball proportions. I really like Rimes. I like my Cliplites and ME7s more, but neither fits as nice as the Rimes.


----------



## benoksanen (Aug 3, 2005)

*Narrow shoes*

Try Giro Code VR70s. Very narrow, run a euro size small, it is a great light carbon shoe with sticky vibram rubber. Artscyclery has them for less than $100 shipped. They rock!


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

You might give a try to Giro VR90 or other laced shoes. It is much easier to achieve a custom fit with laces. I got a pair just a week ago and they fit like a glove, best fitting shoes I ever owned.

Laces are easy and very quick to adjust, and you never seem to need to touch them while riding. Spendy but you can find them on sale for $150-200.

They are very light but also (according to reviews) very sturdy.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Funny you mention Giros. I was actually getting ready to mount cleats to my new VR70s that came in the mail yesterday. $95 at Art's Cyclery. 







These 70s still had to have an extra (fairly thick) insole added on top of the standard insole, but they fit at least as well as the Sidi road shoes I used to have. I just can't afford Sidis.

I'm excited to try them tomorrow, I've never ridden a carbon-soled shoe. Or on dirt with one that fits so well.


----------



## philadopolis (May 19, 2010)

It's four years later. Were you happy with the Code VR70s? 

I'm 11 A or AA. To make matters worse, one foot is a 1/2 size larger than the other! I bought my current pair of Specialized Torbal M089s on the advice that Specialized shoes "run narrow." Like with your Specialized shoes, the latches are stripped from me trying to tighten the shoes further. The soles are also falling apart.

I'd really like to find some true A or AA width shoes, but they don't seem to exist. I have not yet tried adding an extra insole. What kind of insole do you use?


----------



## philadopolis (May 19, 2010)

Blatant said:


> Yes. Specialized Rime. I have narrow, low volume feet as well.


Still hold true for the new Rimes that came out in 2019 (1.0/2.0)?


----------



## philadopolis (May 19, 2010)

JustMtnB44 said:


> I am currently alternating between 5.10 Kestrels and Mavic Crossmax XL shoes


Kestrel boa or lace?


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

philadopolis said:


> Still hold true for the new Rimes that came out in 2019 (1.0/2.0)?


I’ve been riding a pair of Rime 2.0s for almost 2 years now. Blatant nailed it (no shock). They fit fantastically.
I live in a corner of the US that absolutely EATS tires and shoes. The desert SW is brutal.
If I have one complaint about the Rimes, it’s that while the sole is as durable as a hiking boot, the edge of the sole where it joins to the uppers is about 50% black shoe goo. It’s SHREDDED from rocks scraping the sides of my feet. I’ve also had to replace one Boa dial, and 2 pairs of shoelaces.
That said- Id still buy them again. They’re WAY more durable than the trash Giros I had before the Rimes. 
when I go shoe shopping next year I think, it’ll be another pair of Rimes, or 5.10 Kestrels


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

philadopolis said:


> It's four years later. Were you happy with the Code VR70s?
> 
> I'm 11 A or AA. To make matters worse, one foot is a 1/2 size larger than the other! I bought my current pair of Specialized Torbal M089s on the advice that Specialized shoes "run narrow." Like with your Specialized shoes, the latches are stripped from me trying to tighten the shoes further. The soles are also falling apart.
> 
> I'd really like to find some true A or AA width shoes, but they don't seem to exist. I have not yet tried adding an extra insole. What kind of insole do you use?


The Giros were OK, but made of tissue paper. They were in the trash in about 10 months. Ripped lugs off the sole, and tore a Velcro strap.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

philadopolis said:


> Kestrel boa or lace?


BOA. But I only kept those shoes for one season. They fit really well, but the BOA was finicky and the ankle opening had some firm material that created a slightly annoying pressure point for me. The newest versions are all totally different now so hopefully they fixed those issues.

Right around when I posted this nearly 5 years ago I broke my left heel after smashing it into a rock while MTB'ing. Largely because of that I no longer use clipless shoes and only use flat pedals now. I have both the Ride Concepts Hellion Elite and 5.10 Impact Pro shoes which also both fit me pretty well.


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

philadopolis said:


> It's four years later. Were you happy with the Code VR70s?
> 
> I'm 11 A or AA. To make matters worse, one foot is a 1/2 size larger than the other! I bought my current pair of Specialized Torbal M089s on the advice that Specialized shoes "run narrow." Like with your Specialized shoes, the latches are stripped from me trying to tighten the shoes further. The soles are also falling apart.
> 
> I'd really like to find some true A or AA width shoes, but they don't seem to exist. I have not yet tried adding an extra insole. What kind of insole do you use?


Phil.. I also have narrow/low volume feet... Im in specialized 2fo clipless... My secret for getting shoes to work is to put insoles in from other shoes(running shoes for example- they are a bit thicker).. This takes up the extra space in the shoe and makes them not so "fold overery(not a word i know)... My laces are in the "normal" location vs being torqued over.... Right now i have both the insole that came with the shoe-- and a extra insole from a older pair of shoes in my 2f0--- the fit is perfect now... I keep all my insoles-- so i have different thickness's -- and can dial in each new pair of ridding shoes i get... Hope that helps...


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I'll give another vote for specialized.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

New shoe day!
My Rime 2.0s served me well for a long as any shoe has lasted me; history has shown I’m a shoe and tire destroying machine, and mine were showing their age.
I actually was shopping for another set, but just couldn’t find a deal on a replacement pair, in the size and color I liked, but I did find these Endura MT500s.
they got good reviews, and as importantly, all reviewers said they were narrow-ish.
no rides yet, but I’ve walked around the house for about 2 hours and am really digging them.
















MT500 Burner Clipless Shoe - Black


Buy MT500 Burner Clipless Shoe - Black online with Endura.




us.endurasport.com


----------



## 59Bassman (Aug 2, 2010)

I’m a size 13 (eu 49).p, B width. I’ve found that Sidi shoes have a slightly narrower last, and adding a Specialized Body Geometry footbed (slightly thicker than stock) make the shoes about perfect for me. I ride Dominators on mountain bikes, Genius on road.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I agree Sidi makes good narrow shoes.
I wore Sidi MX boots when I used to race motocross and Hare Scrambles. 
I had a pair of Dragons that I wore for years when I raced mtb XC. 
It’s a shame Sidi doesn’t make a trail or ‘enduro’ shoe.
I’m over wearing the ‘disco slipper’ mtb shoe.


----------



## 59Bassman (Aug 2, 2010)

Impetus said:


> I agree Sidi makes good narrow shoes.
> I wore Sidi MX boots when I used to race motocross and Hare Scrambles.
> I had a pair of Dragons that I wore for years when I raced mtb XC.
> It’s a shame Sidi doesn’t make a trail or ‘enduro’ shoe.
> I’m over wearing the ‘disco slipper’ mtb shoe.


I absolutely agree! Just to test I bought a set of 49 Giro Rangers that I love the grippier rubber sole, but they are much wider than the Sidis.


----------

